# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Kujtime...

## *~Rexhina~*

Pershendetje,
Neqoftese deshironi, mund te postoni gjithashtu disa foto qe ju kujton ndonje vend qe keni vizituar per pushime, ose kur keni dal me shoqerine/familjen, ose mund te postoni gjithashtu ndonje objekt...dicka qe ju pelqen, dhe ju kujton disa momente te kendshme, apo te pa pelqyeshme qe keni kaluar ne ate vend.

Vec momente te kendshme kam kaluar ketu..ah me ka marre malli  :i ngrysur: 

Gjipe, Vlore

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

Six Flags...ne Maryland

Aty diku ne mes jam me motrat :P...o zot te dukej vetia si kur do bije mbi njerzit ose njerzit do binin mbi ty kur varka ngrihej lart e posht  :kryqezohen:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

Port Miami...mund te beje 10 dollar foto me papagallet ose me gjarperin...per vete s'bera, po merrja veshyerzi extra fotos :P

----------


## Rebele

Edhe jane ne zhdukje e siper  :i ngrysur:  Vetem rreth 1,000-2,000 individe mbijetojne ne kushte natyrale.

----------


## invisible girl

hi Rexhina edhe une po send nje foto kur kam qene ne gjermany, kete pishin e kam pas pelqejt shum, ne ate foto dikun jena une me motren e vogel  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

Shume foto e bukur Rebele, c'do foto qe permban kafshe dhe natyren  jane shume te bukura. Me pelqeu dhe e jotia Soni, duket nje vende i bukur per te shkuar ne behar  ^_^.

Meqe s'jam tek prinderit ne shpi, do postoj tre foto te shkolles.

Konvikti

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

Libraria---gjithemone shikoj liqenin  se mos me del nje krokodil :P

----------


## invisible girl

> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, ku je se mo se skam dhe zum loool


OOOOOOOOO degnis aty kam qen po skam une faj qe nuk me sheh lol se edhe aty jam invisible!lol

Ky eshte kujtimi i ime ma i bukuri qe nuk e harroj kurr. e mbaj mend kur shkojshim ne kemb shum shpesh me Tezen e femijet e tezes!!
Kisha e lacit

----------


## shkodrane82

Rrexhina teme shume e lezetshme, meqe deshire te hapi
teme me foto shume nuk kam, po i ve ketu disa qe ma merr 
mendja se jane te pershtatshme per kete temen tende....
Fotot shume te bukura...!

28 Nentor ne New York, mbremje e organizuar nga shoqeria "Vatra"

----------


## shkodrane82

Vazhdojme me foto, sjane fort me cilesi te mire
sepse pritova ti scanoja dhe i fotografova nga camera digitale,
per ti shkurtu pune vetes aman... :perqeshje: 

 Stamboll, Turqi ne Shtator te 2001
Nje nga xhamite e shumta afer ures se Bosforit ( spo di si shkruhet)

----------


## shkodrane82

Korrik 2000, Budva ne Mal te Zi

----------


## shkodrane82

Me 27 Nentor 2003
Bujar Qamili ne New York, kishte shume kallabllek me e pa...lol

----------


## shkodrane82

Torta qe me kishin ba  per 20 vjetorin..
S'mund ta haja ma, se e lepivi Heather...yackkkk  :perqeshje:

----------


## shkodrane82

Disa persona nga klasa ime, duke festuar marrjen e diplomave
ne Houlihan's ne route 17 per ato qe e njofin NJ..
Une jam mbas aparatit...mos u mundoni te me gjeni ne foto.. :perqeshje:

----------


## shkodrane82

Mbramja e matures Korrik 2000
Prape une mbas aparatit....sa vend i bukur qe eshte  :perqeshje:

----------


## shkodrane82

Prill 2003 
Bar Restorant " Legjenda" ne bahcallek, apo ma mire
ato qe jane shkodran....afer dejlanit....
Une jam ne foto, po ncnnccnc e hoqa veten me mire....!

----------


## shkodrane82

Kalaja e lokal "Shqiponjes" marre nga poshte prej lokalit..
Eshte shume e madhe dhe bukur po te shifet nga lart....

----------


## shkodrane82

Kuqalashja restorantit nuk e qes, se e marrin
m'sysh rrethet e tjera te Shqiperise.. :buzeqeshje: 
Gjitha gjanat e bukura ne Shkoder jane... :perqeshje:  

SHkodra e marre ne fotografi nga kalaja Rozafa..!

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

Ky eshte i dashuri im  :perqeshje: ...shume comfortable per tu mbeshtetur kur lexon apo studion ne krevat   :Lulja3:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

His Holiness, Deli Lama i 14-ti erdhi tek universiteti im dhe Reine's...duhet te pergatitesha per kete event ne pune...e degjova per 20 minuta kur mbarrova duke i treguar njerzve ku te shkonin (puna qe me caktuan   :sarkastik:  ) dhe kur dola jashte u pervelova...por lama na bente humor nen hije, dhe vec "yes" dinte ne anglisht

Perpara biblotekes

----------

